
Apple Pay Is Cutting Off White Supremacists - tareqak
https://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanmac/apple-removes-payments-support-from-white-nationalist
======
andriesm
Just a curious question: is Apple applying the same standard and blocking also
black supremacist and black nationalist (and say Islamacist stuff that is
clearly anti-others) with the same vigour as it blocks white supremacists and
neo-Nazis?

A double standard in this matter would send a terrible message.

------
alexandercrohde
Is anybody else worried that this "Shut off from the world" approach might not
solve the problem at its root?

I'd worry that it wouldn't resolve the underlying tension but would only up
the anger and cause them to retaliate in the only form they can - violence.

~~~
davidgerard
... you say that like this wasn't literally a response to their _present_
violence.

------
howscrewedami
So this is how we prevent wars in the 21st century. Insurgent DoS.

------
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Apple Pay and PayPal disable support for several sites that
promote or sell items glorifying white supremacy_

